# Another 2cool call to arms



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I have a friend that is in a contest trying to win a car and I have seen the power of 2cool in action before. She is a single Mother of two and both she and I would be grateful if you can spare a few minutes of your time to vote for her. You can vote once per day.

Thanks,
Rick

Click to vote


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Done.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

DONE!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Done,good luck..


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Done!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Done!


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Done. . good luck to her!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted.


----------



## HCWATSON (Apr 6, 2010)

*Vote*

Done


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Done


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

One from me. Will vote again.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks everybody, keep 'em coming, she's jumped into 21st place now and voting ends Oct 7th.

Rick


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Done!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

got it!


----------



## Weather Or Knott (Feb 25, 2008)

done


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

done good luck


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Did it!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Got mine in!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Done!


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Done!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

Done . Good Luck !!!!!!!


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

done did it


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Done..


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

done. Good luck


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Done


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

another vote, good luck


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Got'er done.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Mission accomplished


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

done


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Done!


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

done


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will vote again after the 24 hour wait period.


----------



## Vman (Nov 18, 2009)

I VOTED!!


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

Done


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Done


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks again everybody, she's jumped into 16th position thanks largely to the power of 2cool. Your clicks are appreciated!


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

I voted again today! Hope she moves to the top 10 today!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Done, We have 2 weeks to pull her up there!


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 24, 2009)

Voted...will do so again tomorrow, good luck


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Voted again.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted again today and Vitamin Sea voted yesterday.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

voted again.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Done. . . moving thread to top! Come on 2 coolers let's give her our votes and show everyone what we can do


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

just voted good luck


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Voted.....I'll try to remember to keep voting!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

first time voter here! will try to remember...


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Done


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

done


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Again!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Done*

Good luck


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks yet again, guys and dolls. I'm trying to get her to jump in and join 2cool to thank you all personally but she's a blond. It may take her a little while to figure it out. heh heh

Rick


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Well she moved up one more spot. We need to really hit it hard for the remainder of the contest if we are going to get her to win.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Come on guys and gals you can vote once a day, so if you have not already done so now is a good time.

We only have two weeks left, lets try and get her up in the top ten this week.

http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/53605/voteable_entries/8358438?order=votes


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Done again!

C


----------



## Bumblebee (Aug 24, 2009)

again


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

DONE!


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Done


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Again


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Done


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Andy1208 (Sep 9, 2010)

:biggrinID IT!


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

again


----------



## bayman83 (Sep 8, 2010)

I voted and stuff


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks and stuff. ☺
She was in 12th as of last night.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I will vote again today.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Just voted again.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

DONE!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick,

When I click on the link it says that I already voted. I will try from my home computer tonight.

Mrs. Vitamin Sea


----------



## Fishing Aggie (Aug 22, 2007)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> Rick,
> 
> When I click on the link it says that I already voted. I will try from my home computer tonight.
> 
> Mrs. Vitamin Sea


I think it's a 24 hour vote. So if you voted yesterday at 10:00am, you can't vote again for another 24 hours.

I will try and vote again later today.

Do we know what place she is in - I can't tell from the web site.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like she is still in 12th place.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Done


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Still #12.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Trying to spread the green for the votes.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Mrs. Vitamin Sea said:


> Rick,
> 
> When I click on the link it says that I already voted. I will try from my home computer tonight.
> 
> Mrs. Vitamin Sea


As aggie said, it's a 24 hour clock based upon your last vote. Hi, Heather, and thanks to you and everybody else for helping this woman out.

Rick


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

DONE!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

_*WOW!!! Thanks Rick!! You guys who have voted ROCK! Free Rides for all when we win!! LOL THANKS!!!!*_


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thank You Spank You!!*

*Yall are great people! Also if you got to the Texas Ford Dealers page and hit like, you are eligible to win $100! why not, right? plus there's some goofy banter we can start!! HAHAH!http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/53605/voteable_entries/8358438?order=votes*


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Fishing Aggie said:


> I think it's a 24 hour vote. So if you voted yesterday at 10:00am, you can't vote again for another 24 hours.
> 
> I will try and vote again later today.
> 
> Do we know what place she is in - I can't tell from the web site.


 I'm in 12th!!!


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

Voted


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

And another vote.


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

Done again


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Done again.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Done deal


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*Yall are AWESOME! I'm still stuck at 12th place...I think the Top 5 Win the car. Voting Ends Oct. 7th..I'm not sure how this sight works, but can y'all post the contest on your wall? thanks again and happy fishing! click this!*


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Again


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*Thanks So Much Fisherpeeps!!!*



Bimini Twisted said:


> I have a friend that is in a contest trying to win a car and I have seen the power of 2cool in action before. She is a single Mother of two and both she and I would be grateful if you can spare a few minutes of your time to vote for her. You can vote once per day.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick
> ...


 I'm now in 11th place!! I think the top 5 win the car...6 more to go! xoxo


----------



## Steady as She Goes (Apr 12, 2010)

Again


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Done again.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Done from home this time.

FB Addict/Single Mom in search of GREEN FORD FIESTA! by Linda Dietert

I want to REP the USA!! GREEN Ford Fiestas ROCK!


----------



## byrontx (Aug 24, 2006)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

voted again


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

geeked! thanx!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*thank u!*

xoxo


Fishing Aggie said:


> I think it's a 24 hour vote. So if you voted yesterday at 10:00am, you can't vote again for another 24 hours.
> 
> I will try and vote again later today.
> 
> Do we know what place she is in - I can't tell from the web site.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

11th!! I think the top 5 get the car..thank u!!!!!!!!!!


Scruples With a Twist! said:


> xoxo


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

voted again


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Again for me.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Done again.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Another day, another vote!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

y'all are awesome! thank u!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Now you are up to #11.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Y'all are slacking....


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

Voted for today, will again tomorrow and Thur


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Colaholic2000 said:


> Another day, another vote!


X2...Looks like 11th place right now...I'll hit it again tomorrow


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

If we are all voting, I wonder how many votes the top ten have?


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm starting to wonder the same thing. It looks like NOBODY has moved in 2 days...thanks again and if I find anything out, I'll post!:brew2:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted again from home.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Scruples With a Twist! said:


> I'm starting to wonder the same thing. It looks like NOBODY has moved in 2 days...thanks again and if I find anything out, I'll post!:brew2:


You have got to have a little faith in the 2cool family, we will get you up there.


----------



## CH77015 (Oct 13, 2009)

Will do when I get home.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

hit it again


----------



## CH77015 (Oct 13, 2009)

voted!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

voted again tonight


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

did it


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks...I think I figured out the voting numbers..It looks like the guy that's in first place has over 1,000 votes...Look at the comment that a guy who's in 4th place wrote to me on the Texas Ford Dealers wall....OUCH! Thanks Again for your support!!

." I voted for everyone from 1st to 20th place, except for you. 

You really need to grow up. In your picture you look like a grownwoman. It's a contest, don't get so into it. If you really are the woman in that picture, please act your age."


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*Here is the Contest Link Again..thanks*

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt.../voteable_entries/8358438?order=votes&h=23c78


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks again, all of you fine 2coolers, for keeping Linda near the top of the leader board.
I appreciate it.

Rick


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Voted again!!!!!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Voted again!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow only 1,000 for first. We should be able to do that in a day here.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

bumping to top. . voted again today, now it's your turn


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! When I send yall thanku's, does the whole world see that? Am I being annoying? Well. I AM already annoying! Annoying er-er--er?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Done!


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

one more time


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

WOOOOHOOO!!! 9th Place! Thanks!


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

done


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Those kids on there are a little cocky.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

You fell back to #10.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been voting 3 times a day. I vote from my computer at work and then I vote on our computer at home and then I vote on the kids laptop each day. Hopefully that will help a little.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

voted from home again


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Me to! One from home and one from work!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Wake up - Check
Brush teeth - Check
Vote for Scruples - Check
Go to work - Check
Vote again - Check
Good Luck!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

I now have 803 Votes!! I moved up to 9, then back to 10...then after I made the shout out...I got a serve of votes...thanks to yall! U guys are GREAT!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

another day...another vote


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Up to #8


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Exactly Mike!! AND I've gotten up to 834 votes just since my last post! Thanks! The guy ahead of me is at 1,026...so we have some stepping up to do! Do yall have any suggestions on how to get the word out to others? thanks!!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Whats a Swabbie? lol! Wasnt I a landlubber??


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Look at your user CP, that's why you were promoted!



Scruples With a Twist! said:


> Whats a Swabbie? lol! Wasnt I a landlubber??


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I was reading the rules on that, and only the 1st place wins the $15,000 for the car.


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Bump to top, voted again!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Voted this am, and will vote again when I get home.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dont forget to vote.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Again from home!


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

As before, thanks again everybody. Winning this could sure pull my friend out of a hole and give her a fresh start.

Rick


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Another vote from home.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

looks like number 7 now


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Yippie #7...Lets go 2Cool
Voted Again...Good Luck!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks! Its been hell but 
I have 2 monkeebutts that I have kept safe for 3 years. About to be "unsupervised" on Sat. They are older and it will all be OK.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

I think we are at 962??? yall rock


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thank u.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

why do they keep saying winners? I
am such an optimist!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

xoxo


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

what is the etiquette? when people are great and vote...do I inbox them? post on here? how does it work? Yall are very kind people. I've been thru 3 years of hell keeping my kids safe and will never let them have sleepovers, ever ever. xoxo


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Voted again, youre at 977!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Another day, another vote. I hope it is helping!!! Good luck with the contest.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! I am now in 6th place!! 984 votes and counting!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

Scruples With a Twist! said:


> what is the etiquette? when people are great and vote...do I inbox them? post on here? how does it work? Yall are very kind people. I've been thru 3 years of hell keeping my kids safe and will never let them have sleepovers, ever ever. xoxo


Usually around here when you approve of someones comments you "hit 'em with some green". Click on the small green box at the top right corner of their post and you can type a comment. You are however limited as to how much you can give out in a day.

:work: DISCLAIMER: This is NOT a post begging for greenies...I'm just trying to help the young lady out...LOL


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Scruples With a Twist! said:


> what is the etiquette? when people are great and vote...do I inbox them? post on here? how does it work? Yall are very kind people. I've been thru 3 years of hell keeping my kids safe and will never let them have sleepovers, ever ever. xoxo


If you want to individually thank them click on their name, and send them a private message. To send a message to everyone, just post on this page.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

voted again.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Again.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I had ventured over to the site to read some of the comments left by other participants. It got really frustrating seeing what they have to say on there. 3 of the top 4 are high school kids that are just looking for instant gratification, instead of putting in the time and earn something. I would like to see this thing go to someone that could really use it. The guy in first place is trying to help his mom, which is great. Then the others are just too arrogant for me.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks yall! the good news..We almost hit 1,000!! tha bad news is that I got moved down to 8th again! ARRRRRG!
Mike, thanks for the note. I'm doing fine with my truck, but I would love to pay off legal bills.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is the Link! http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwildfireapp.com%2Fwebsite%2F6%2Fcontests%2F53605%2Fvoteable_entries%2F8358438%3Forder%3Dvotes&h=cadf0


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

1,002 votes!! thanks


----------



## Colaholic2000 (Mar 26, 2007)

Just got another vote. . keep em coming. . you're slowly moving up.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Is it every Friday they give out $100 prizes for voting?


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

...and again from home


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

...and again


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

I too, again from home.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! We are still in 7th place with only a week to go! 1,069 votes sounds like a lot! I wonder what the #1 guy has as far as points go? Thanks Again!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thx!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

....and again from work. Come on guys and gals, let's help her win!!!!!


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Voted. Best of luck. Let us know the outcome.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Gotcha again!


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Vote*

2nd time from me


----------



## texas32 (Jun 16, 2005)

4th from me to date. Was surprised that this time it didn't require me to type in the 2 security words in order to vote.


----------



## Back Bay boy (Apr 7, 2010)

votes again


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

voted again


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

1104 and still in 7th! I wonder what the 6 ahead of me have? thanks again, here's the link
http://wildfireapp.com/website/6/contests/53605/voteable_entries/8358438?order=votes


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*1125 and still in 7th!*

I'm scared! I have until Oct 7th and this aint looking so good!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

1168! thanks!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

And again!


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

just voted. good luck.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

1181 votes and counting!! thanks again!


----------



## JWRIGHT (Apr 6, 2006)

*Vote*

Again, 3rd time


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Again


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Again!!!!!!!


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Done!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Done! I will vote everyday until its over. Good luck!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

1226!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks y'all! We are up to 1242! I'm going to figure out how many votes came in the last 24 hours!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

1276!!!...I think 72 votes came in the past 24 hours.. I'm STILL at 7th! contest ends Friday! thanks again.


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

and again!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*you ROCK!! thanks!!*

:dance:


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Bimini Twisted said:


> I have a friend that is in a contest trying to win a car and I have seen the power of 2cool in action before. She is a single Mother of two and both she and I would be grateful if you can spare a few minutes of your time to vote for her. You can vote once per day.
> 
> Thanks,
> Rick
> ...


Rick! I am now a Privateer!! wassat?!lol. Thanks again for posting this..u have MAJOR CLOUT!!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I put in another vote for you!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks!! yall are so FORMAL!! are yall on FB? Its more Loosey Goosey on there!! lol!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Scruples With a Twist! said:


> thanks!! yall are so FORMAL!! are yall on FB? Its more Loosey Goosey on there!! lol!


 ...1300!! yay!!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Voted again. Good luck!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks! We are almost at 1400 votes!


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Again


----------



## bigjim75 (Jul 22, 2008)

voted


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

yall are awesome! thanks!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

done again


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

I voted again from home today and I'll vote again tonight at work! 
I passed this along to all my email contacts and asked them to pass it along, maybe it will make a difference.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

yall are so kind and generous. My kids thank u!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Up to 1400, what position?


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

and again from home!


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

done.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Again, where you at on the pole ?


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm STILL in 7th. I have gained 1401 votes but No one has moved! Contest ends Friday!! I'm getting a lil discouraged but CANT QUIT NOW!! thanks again, good peeps!


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Another vote here!Good luck.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*dude*

this is how I'm feeling right now. 1436 and no movement from 7th??
STUCK IN THE MIDDLE WITH YOU! Clowns to the left of me, Jokers to the right! LOL
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...id%3D7yfVnzQgFPI%26auto_ilike%3Dvideo&h=819d2


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*1463!!!*

Still in 7th but that is the most votes I've gotten in a day...121. thanks again.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks again for all of your votes.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

I voted again from work. I will vote from home tonight also.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

voted again


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Up to 1495, good luck!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for everything rick! I couldnt have gotten as far as I did w/o the support of the 2coolgroup. We now have 1500 votes and contest ends FRIDAY!! thanks again!


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Voted again!


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted again!


----------



## HCWATSON (Apr 6, 2010)

*VOTE*

DONE AGAIN


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*I think they are freeing up the lines*

and letting people vote more thatn once! I've voted 4-5 times today! Still in 7th and they keep listing the top 5. Voting ends THURS at 12am. thanks again!! We are at 1529 from 1447 this morning!!


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Are you counting the votes where it says "share". If that is the number of votes it looks like you are way ahead of the ones in front of you. Click on the blue title of the others, but some don't give you their shares.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Scruples With a Twist! said:


> and letting people vote more thatn once! I've voted 4-5 times today! Still in 7th and they keep listing the top 5. Voting ends THURS at 12am. thanks again!! We are at 1529 from 1447 this morning!!


I think u r right! I just voted for the second time today from my home computer. Good Luck!


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*noone can tell me wy my number is so high!*

ITs funny, because they list the top 5, and I'm always 7. thanks again!


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Voted again.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

*Vote for #4*

Hey yall! The contest ends tomorrow and it looks like I'm not going to get even close to winning. BUT< I just learned last night that #4's Freak Accident story is true and she needs a break. It would be cool to see her win it all because of 2coolpeeps! xoxoxo
Here is Susie's Link.
Thanks AGAIN!
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...oteable_entries/8488252?order=recency&h=c6b98


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

again to late but will do.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

when I add to yalls reputation, do u know its happening?


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, go to the user cp in the upper left hand corner. You can see a little message as well if one was given. Btw tks! 

Green sent back at ya for trying to pass votes to the hardship, tough thing to do esp when so close.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess this is the last day to vote. I gave it one last shot.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

voted again 1570


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

1571 

edit: apparently im too late... Sorry


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

Done
Ken


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

done


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Just did it again


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

yall are awesome. thanks


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I've been voting once or twice a day (when I remember to do it from the home computer). I don't understand why we haven't been able to get you above 7th place.


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the votes. I think its because I started about a month after the contest actually started. The Top 4 have been up top since the get go. It was fun though! Yall moved me up form 55th to 7th! thanks


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Done


----------



## Scruples With a Twist! (Sep 21, 2010)

thanks!


----------

